# Dried cranberries?



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Are dried cranberries (the Oceanspray brand) okay to give as a treat to our dogs? I haven't given any yet but was wondering if these are okay- in moderation?

Thanks!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

IMO, there is way too much sugar added to most dried cranberries. 

I give dried apples (no sugar added) or Eden brand dried cranberries (sweetened with apple juice.)


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have often wondered about dried cranberries too. I haven't because of what Suzan just said, too much sugar. I akin them to dried raisins and they are poisonous to our babies!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Not all dried cranberries are sweetened, but the Ocean Spray ones are so I would not feed those. Unsweetened ones should be fine, however.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

okay- I won't give her any...we only get one brand imported here (oceanspray) so that's out. Thank you!


----------

